# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  Tankadin Pre-Heroic Gear Guide (Requested)

## Jamopunk21

All Credit goes to Losie on allakhazam.com
For more pally tanking information visit the direct link.
Source:Class :: World of Warcraft :: Allakhazam.com

I noticed someone asked for a Tankadin Gear Guide so here is one i used with my main character that helped me alot.
I hope this helps someone else as well.

Pre-Raid Gear & Enchants

Here it is, the big list! The only reason that 90% of the people reading this thread care about it  :Big Grin:  My usual M.O. applies. I didn't include EVERYTHING, just things that I consider easy to obtain or WORTH working on obtaining. This means that if something takes as much effort to obtain as another piece, but is really worse or a cross-grade at best, it probably isn't included. I comment about heroic/raid pieces, but I don't include any in the list. As always, please discuss -- this is a THREAD and the wealth of information that discussion leads to is as valuable as the initial post.

Head

The Crusader's Resolution (Quest: Icecrown)
Tempered Saronite Helm (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Helm of the Ley-Guardian (Eregos: Oculus Drop)
Tempered Titansteel Helm (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Armored Titanium Goggles (Craftable BoP: Engineering)

Engineers will almost certainly want to make their Goggles ASAP. For everyone else, the Tempered Titansteel Helm is certainly the front runner, but if you don't want to drop the money/time on mats for it, the Crusader's Resolution is the traditional standby. It may be helpful to have a Tempered Saronite Helm for the oodles of Defense if you're having trouble getting capped.

Enchants:
The Arcanum of the Stalwart Protector (37 STA/27 Def) is the primary choice. Stick a Borean Armor Kit on it until you have Argent Crusade Rep.

Neck

Betrayer's Choker (Quest: Zul'drak)
Amulet of Deflected Blows (Skadi: Pinnacle Drop)
Burning Skull Pendant (Trash BoE: Gundrak)
Titanium Earthguard Chain (Craftable BoE: Jewelcrafting)

Craftables win the day again. The Earthguard Chain is just amazing. Failing the multiple thousands of gold that it will set you back (or prevent you from making) the Burning Skull Pendant is also excellent. Remember, Block Value is our bread-and-butter now (amazing change from TBC, eh?) so take advantage of it. The Betrayer's Choker is SO easy to get WAY before 80 and has a hawt gem slot for customization. It's a great piece to start with.

Shoulder

Tundra Pauldrons (Quest: The Nexus)
Tempered Saronite Shoulders (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Pauldrons of Reconnaissance (Quest: Halls of Stone)
Wapach's Spaulders of Solidarity (BoE: World Drop)

It's amazing how you can easily get ahold of epics these days eh? Wapach's Spaulders will last you well into raiding, dare I say their first significant competition comes in Naxx25 (with tons of cross-grades in Naxx10). Again, failing that -- the Tempered Saronite Shoulders are fantastic and many tanks start raiding in them. There's a heroic piece in Gundrak that's a valuable upgrade, but not neccessary. The Tundra Pauldrons just look badass if you're too lazy to farm/buy mats for the Saronite ones.

Enchants:
The Greater Inscription of the Pinnacle (20 Dodge/15 Defense) or the regular version (15 Do/10 De) from the Sons of Hodir are the standard here. Again, Borean armor until you have the rep -- unless you got Aldor/Scryer exalted in TBC... Then use their inscriptions.

Cloak

Cloak of Peaceful Resolutions (Rep Reward: Wyrmrest Honored)
Flowing Cloak of Command (Salramn: Stratholme Drop)
Screeching Cape (Erekem: Violet Hold Drop)
Durable Nerubhide Cape (Craftable BoE: Leatherworking)

The Cloak of Peaceful Resolutions is the first choice here. Lots of Defense to reach the cap and overall a nice piece. Wyrmrest honored can be attained without championing any instances, though it may speed it up if you blew through Dragonblight or grinded to 80. The Nurubhide Cape, while epic, lacks Defense. It's aimed primarily at Druids.. though if you have tons of extra Defense (not likely... at least not THAT much, and if you do -- you probably didn't factor in that you're going to lose LOTS when you upgrade out of that Tempered Saronite and Daunting junk) you might consider it.

Enchants:
Titanweave is the best choice at the moment (16 Def). If you can't afford Titanweave, Steelweave is still useful (12 Def). Though there are other options, they aren't very valuable to a tank and since at this gear-level Defense is a big issue, it's probably not a contest.

Chest

Tempered Saronite Breastplate (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Silver-Plated Battlechest (Quest: Pinnacle)
Reanimated Armor (Gortok: Pinnacle Drop)
Breastplate of the Solemn Council (Rep Reward: Wyrmrest Revered)
Icebane Chestguard (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)

The Tempered Saronite Breastplate is the easiest to obtain, but anyone who was heroic-capable in TBC already has a better level 70 chest. Great for new players though. The Silver-Plated Battlechest is my pick for instance pieces (instance quest in this case) since you're guaranteed to get it if you clear Pinnacle, no drop rate. Solemn Council seems to be the popular pick, but WILL require championing for the Wyrmrest Accord. Icebane is actually a cross-grade to the Tier 7 chest (and actually is 13 item levels higher than it) and can be used with clever gemming and enchants.

Enchants:
There are a few options for the chest. First, Greater Defense (+22 Def) is incredible for reaching the cap. Also, since Defense gems come in 16s and Stamina in 24s, you get more value by enchanting Greater Defense and then using a Stamina gem elsewhere. Super Health (+275 HP) and Super Stat (+8 Each Stat) are the major rivals. Remember that Super Health is not modified by Stamina modifying abilities/talents and a 24 Stamina gem is worth much more effective health to us.

Wrist

Tempered Saronite Bracers (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Svala's Bloodied Shackles (Svala: Pinnacle Drop)
Bracers of Reverence (Quest: Oculus)

I'm fond of Svala's Bloodied Shackles for the pre-heroic gear level on bracers. The Tempered Saronite Bracers are nice for new players, but again -- anyone who spent time in TBC heroics or was able to down Attuman in Kara will have better bracers already.

Enchants:
Most of the options for bracer enchants were made obsolete by patch 3.0.8. Major Defense (+12 Defense) is still the clear choice when you require Defense to get crit immune. After that, the effective health provided by Major Stamina (+40 Stamina) far outweighs the other options.

Hands

Daunting Handguards (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Refined Ore Gloves (Trash BoE: Halls of Stone)
Gauntlets of the Disturbed Giant (Quest: Nexus)
Fireproven Gauntlets (Rep Reward: Kirin Tor Exalted)

The Fireproven Gauntlets are amazing, but will require excessive championing. You probably won't reach Kirin Tor Exalted before you're ready to hit heroics. The Daunting Handguards are the next best thing. They're extremely easy to obtain and offer craptons of Defense.

Enchants:
Armsman (+2% Threat/+10 Parry Rating) is the major player here. If it's too expensive you're probably best off sticking Borean Armor on.

Waist

Tempered Saronite Belt (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Waistguard of the Risen Knight (Trash BoE: Drak'Tharon)
Icebane Girdle (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)

Tempered Saronite wins this match-up, especially with a belt socket added. The ease of obtaining one far outweighs any minor boosts from other options. Icebane is again very useful (and ilevel 213 again) if you gem/enchant strategically.

Enchants:
Wow, we can enchant belts now, kinda. Stick a Belt Buckle on this sucker and get a freebie gem socket. Gem to taste. Easy, eh?

Legs

Special Issue Legplates (Rep Reward: Argent Crusade Honored)
Daunting Legplates (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Void Sentry Legplates (Zuramat: Violet Hold Drop)

Daunting Legplates SHOULD be the standard by which others are measured. The Special Issue Legplates hold this honor for some screwed up reason. Both are extremely easy to get and at this gearing level you almost certainly get more value out of the dungheap of Defense on the Dauntings. Also, you don't need to worry about upgrading into new pants and losing Defense later, because the next upgrade is from Heroic Violet Hold and offers more than 80 Defense Rating as well.

Enchants:
Frosthide Leg Armor (+55 STA/+22 AGI) is the only thing really worth mentioning. If you can't afford it, get the baby version -- Jormungar Leg Armor (+45 STA/+15 AGI). Expect to upgrade to Frosthide either when you have money or when you get the Heroic VH pants, because it's a big upgrade.

Feet

Tempered Saronite Boots (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Tempered Titansteel Treads (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Toxin-Tempered Sabatons (Rep Reward: Ebon Blade Honored)
Sabatons of Draconic Vigor (Rep Reward: Wyrmrest Revered)
Slaughterhouse Sabatons (Meathook: Stratholme Drop)

Tempered Titansteel wins another category. Again, if you don't want to shell out that kind of cash, the Tempered Saronite Boots are available immediatly and have good value. The rep reward boots are grat too, but Wyrmrest Accord Revered will require some instance grinding (not much) at 80, and Ebon Blade seems to be the most neglected rep of all. People don't champion it because you can get Ebon Blade rep from Icecrown dailies while championing someone else. If you've got it, great.

Enchants:
Greater Fortitude (+22 STA) and Tuskarr's Vitality (+15 STA/Minor Run Speed) are the main choices. Tuskarr's Vitality is expensive, but the speed boost can really save the day with the highly mobile fights in Wrath. If you can't afford either yet, Borean Armor Kit ftw.

Weapon

Blade of the Empty Void (Quest: Icecrown)
Hammer of Quiet Mourning (Quest: Zul'drak)
Sword of Heartwrenching Slaughter (Quest: Zul'drak)
Reaper of Dark Souls (Rep Reward: Ebon Blade Revered)
Titansteel Bonecrusher (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)

The Zul'drak quest rewards and Icecrown quest reward are almost identical. I'd give preference to the Hammer of Quiet Mourning because the itemization is slightly (read: barely) better for Paladins -- and it's a mace. Geez, we've gotta keep the mace torch alive as long as we can, afterall -- there's a bloody AXE for tanking in Naxx25. The Titansteel Bonecrusher is an AMAZING threat/DPS weapon. It's better for threat generation than anything you'll get up to Naxx10. The Naxx25 tanking weapons will take it for a ride though.

Enchants:
Accuracy (+25 Hit/Crit Ratings) or any of the various enchants that increase Attack Power, like the entire Potency chain. Basically, enchant to increase DPS and threat. What you choose will depend on what you need. I suppose a weapon chain isn't a total waste either.. but, probably not as desireable.

Shield

Saronite Bulwark (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Titansteel Shield Wall (Craftable BoE: Blacksmithing)
Riot Shield (Xevozz: Violet Hold Drop)
Leeka's Shield (Mal'Ganis: Stratholme Drop)

If there was a single Titansteel piece that you were going to make, I'd suggest it be the shield. It's amazing. Of course, the Saronite Bulwark is cheap and super easy to get to hold you if you'd rather run Heroic Stratholme a few times for that shield (or get the badge shield). The Riot Shield seems popular, probably because Violet Hold is a popular instance. It's just nice to have an epic shield to start heroics with if possible. Remember, take advantage of all of the Block Value that you can, it's a Paladin's best friend.

Enchants:
Defense (+20 Defense), Major Stamina (+18 STA), and Titanium Plating (+40 Block Value) are the front runners for Shield enchants. I suggest Defense if you need it, and Titanium Plating if you don't. 40 raw Block Value is just insane.

Fingers

Tooga's Lost Toenail (BoE: World Drop)
Gal'darah's Signet (Gal'darah: Gundrak Drop)
Staunch Signet (Quest: Oculus)
Solid Platinum Band (Quest: Gundrak)
Titanium Earthguard Ring (Craftable BoE: Jewelcrafting)
Signet of the Accord (BoE: Sartharion)

So.. if you have the money the choice is fairly clear. The Earthguard and Accord are an amazing pair (and the Earthguard can be gemmed). They'll set you back around 10,000 gold on most realms at the moment though. For more realistic or frugal tanks, the Staunch Signet and Gal'darah's Signet make a great pair. You'll notice that I didn't include the Blue quality Jewelcrafter ring, because it's GOD AWEFUL FOR PALADIN TANKS AT THIS GEAR LEVEL. Leave it for the Druids, you'll need Defense.

Trinkets

Seal of the Pantheon (Loken: Halls of Lightning Drop)
Figurine - Monarch Crab (Craftable BoP: Jewelcrafting)
Figurine - Ruby Hare (Craftable BoP: Jewelcrafting)
Indestructible Alchemist's Stone (Craftable BoP: Alchemy)

I'm hoping to expand this section in the near future. The Seal of the Pantheon is great for all tanks, but the best others come from professions and they're BoP. Jewelcrafters can make an amazing pair of trinkets in the Monarch Crab and Ruby Hare. I actually have a Ruby Hair with Defense gems sitting in my bags that I use while tanking the first boss in the Arachnid wing of Naxx25/Naxx10, it makes escaping the swarm easy. Gimmick trinket? Maybe. The Alchemist's Stone has no Defense or gem slots, which makes lots of Alchemist tanks sad pandas. It's a great Druid trinket though, amazing one might say. There are some good trinkets in heroics, so don't worry too much if you can only find a couple options pre-heroic.

Librams

Venture Co. Libram of Protection (Venture Coins: Grizzly Hills)

Really, until you can get the Libram of Obstruction with heroic badges, who cares what you use? This one will give you a bit of oomph for your shield, and a DPS/threat boost with it.

Once again, I only took the time to go to a link i had already saved and copy and pasted. If it's on here already, I'm sorry that i didn't search. Just noticed a request for this

----------


## Kartio

Now just powerlevel me a paladin and I will def. use this.

----------


## Ginchy

make me a guide on how to play a tankadin lawl. (kidding)

----------


## Jamopunk21

> Now just powerlevel me a paladin and I will def. use this.


lol, I hated leveling my pally. It was the hardest thing to level for me. Too much downtime. I would hate to say this, But your on your own there.




> make me a guide on how to play a tankadin lawl. (kidding)


Actually, If you click the link it pretty much sums up your question. ... Just cause i followed the guide don't make me a good tankadin lol

----------


## Edmutt

Thanks it was me asking for it:>. +rep

----------


## Sboll

can u make a Ele shammy version of this? would be very nice of you!

----------


## h4t3

> lol, I hated leveling my pally. It was the hardest thing to level for me. Too much downtime. I would hate to say this, But your on your own there.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, If you click the link it pretty much sums up your question. ... Just cause i followed the guide don't make me a good tankadin lol



I found the opposite. I always found ret retarded(pre wotlk) so i never leveld ret. I leveled prot, could kill 5 mobs in the time it would take ret to kill one, and with the talent in the prot tree that makes u hit 4 additional times, with seal of wisom mana used to fly back. Now with BoS returning mana leveling prot has practically no down time, massive fun, and huge dps output.

----------

